# Bad behaviour on the beach



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We live near the beach and the other evening we took Gisgo down there, despite the miserable weather. We have not let him off the lead for a while as his recall is poor, but I recently got my whistle and he responds to that brilliantly in the house and our garden (very big garden)....so we thought we would give it a go.

The instant he was off the lead he ran at top speed for the nearest dog - a nice labrador, playing with its family digging holes in the sand. He started bouncing all over it and sniffing its bottom! He completely ignored my whistle and our shouting. In the end we went over and apologised and dragged him away. 

Not sure why, but we let him off again, and this time he darted off to where a nice lady was throwing sticks into the water for her two dogs. Gisgo barged into their game and rushed into the sea  We went over, apologised again and dragged him back.

We tried again - another family with a dog had a visit from Gisgo. More apologies from us.

Then he set off at top speed back along the beach, so far that I could not even see him. I thought he was not coming back and was mentally drafting my "lost dog" posters, my daughter was crying, and there seemed nothing we could do. Not sure why, but he did turn round and come racing back (running right past us to another dog, of course)

So - how on earth do I do anything about this behaviour? I know we are not supposed to go after him - but we can't just stand and ignore him when he is jumping all over someone else's dog and family??? We can't do the "turn aruond and walk away".....that would look terrible.

Someone has suggested a long line trailing him - but he just runs off so fast and so far that I can't see how that would help.

And as for the whistle - I may as well have been playing God Save the Queen on the bagpipes for all the good it did! 

And one day he might decide to race up to another dog/family who are less friendly (everyone was very understanding the other day as the weather was so miserable that it was just dedicated dog people on the beach).

I don't know if hubby will ever let him off the lead again - it was scary, worrying and embarrassing all mixed into one! I do think Gisgo had a fab time!

Any hints or tips gratefully received. How do I turn him into one of the other dogs that was playing nicely with their own family!

(sorry for the long post - I wanted to give as much information as possible in the hope that someone can just tell me a simple thing to do!)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry Susan - I am sitting here in tears of laughter just imagining the scenario. So pleased Gisgo enjoyed himself I know i am not much use to you in suggesting solutions, but because of his age he seems to be at the adolescent stage and pushing the boundaries. It must have been horrible when he disappeared away out of sight - thank goodness he did come back, even if it was to see another dog.
I am leaving the advice to people more experienced, but I just wanted to say that I can understand your frustration. Now that Teddy is over 2 years old these things have become a distant memory, and it will for you too eventually


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

oh Susan - so beautifully written that I had to giggle at Gisgo having the time of his life! 
He is so young and full of life and sociability that a recall is completely forgotten in all the fun.
The running away in the opposite direction calling him in a demented "we are much more fun" fashion will work for most dogs - you look like a loony but most dog owners will have been there at some stage of their dogs life!
Have tasty treats - cheese, liver, ham , chicken - and recall regularly rewarding with these - rewarding that he looks at you and does not ignore you is a good place to start!
His puppy behaviour will cease in time x Good luck with his training x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He sounds so similar to Buddy if any dogs are around Buddy just wants to go and play no amount of treats or calling would ever get him back.

Alot of this is down to their age so dont worry.

I decided id had enough so i went back to basic training he was kept on a longline (i held onto the other end) so he felt like he had some freedom but he couldnt go running off.While on this i would call him back and treat every 5 mins or so.

When i thought he was getting better i let him off again butdid lots and lots of recall.When i spotted another dog on went the lead i would ask if he could play with the dog before i let him off and i would let him have fun for a few minutes with the dog then try recalling and treating and popped the lead back on which seemed to work.

Dont get me wrong if i havent spotted the dog before Bud he sometimes still runs off to play with it but his recall is getting better.

It will be harder for you going to an open space like the beach so for now i would keep his lead on still let him go over to dogs and say hello and have a sniff but he needs to know your in controll of who he meets and where he goes etc.

Whenever weve been to the beach ive found it is easier if Buddys with a friend he is less likely to bother with other dogs ,he will still sniff and say hello but he will run back to his friend rather then follow the other dog.

Dont worry too much most dog owners have been there and so can laugh it off,id love a cute cockapoo coming over for a play x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh so funny .. sorry .. but it is .. 

Welcome to cockapoo puppy ownership .. 

It does get better, he is just a happy bouncy puppy and having so much fun .. be a shame to control and tame him lol ... lots of high value treats and praising the good behaviour .. 

I am not much use today am I .. sorry ... I would have loved to be one of the families he came over to at the beach .. I would have enjoyed a cockapoo chat with you and cuddle from Gisgo xxx


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks all......it is very funny, looking back and sitting safely at home!!! he enjoyed it so much!

I have bought a 20m washing line, so I might have a try with that attached to his collar and see how he gets on. We are also going to try to be really brave and let him off lead more often on the beach (as long as not too many people about)....then perhaps it will be less exciting for him. 

So, I'll probably be the dog owner on the beach at midnight, tooting away on my whistle, waving hot dogs and chasing a washing line attached to a cockapoo having a whale of a time!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Ha Ha!! I know how you feel! I too have a bouncy, friendly cockapoo! Wants to play with every dog and everyone, who of course must want to make a fuss of her - or so she thinks! Just bear in mind it's so much better than having an aggressive dog that tears up to other dogs and tries to attack them! Our dogs just want to play and have fun, although being so bouncy can frighten some smaller dogs. Polly got good for a while but when she hit one year old a few weeks ago she seemed to hit the terrible teens or something so it's like being back to square one!!! Patience is a virtue! But she is such a happy dog. Running of enthusiastically in the opposite direction is my usual approach. And having treats that she finds completely irresistible. But when on a beach she goes through a mad phase after a while! Have same problem if in the country and she gets the scent of something. That takes priority over everything else to her. Had a couple of nightmares on that front!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Susan, I have been in your shoes and I feel your pain...  It is funny when you look back at it but not at the time 

It's definitely a puppy developmental phase and it WILL get better. Best thing I did was get a long training line (in fact I've pulled out of the cupboard for two phases, one at 5 months and then again at around 1 year). You can let the lead go and keep close to the loose dragging end. Be vigilant for the distractions (i.e. dogs and people) and stand on the end of the line before they can run for it. Continue recall and praise, treat as normal. Try walking at different times or places where there is less likely be other dogs/people around and play hide and seek (not sure how you do that on an open beach?? ...perhaps switch to some wood walks for a while) and make him find you, praise, treat etc. You'll get there and you'll know when it's ok to go fully off lead again. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The greatest part of this post is everyone has added that this does get better which gives me a bit of hope also! The few times I have taken Sami out into the yard without a lead have been disasters!!! The first time he spotted a rabbit (which are quite common in our neighborhood) and he was off like greased lightning!! I had treats he loves and was shouting "come sami . .treat treat" which he totally ignored! He was out of my sight in seconds and it took me 15 minutes to find him . . . but the worst one was 2 days ago when he was off lead just walking a short distance to the mailbox . . we live on a cul de sac so not much traffic . . . low and behold a teenager was driving much to fast with his radio blasting and to my HORROR Sami ran for the car!!. The boy NEVER even saw him or applied brakes he was going so fast!! I thought I was going to throw up it scared me so bad! Sami actually passed right under the car and came out the other side!! OMG . . I grabbed him, yelled at the kid for driving so fast and ran for my house . . was shaking so bad i did actually become sick and was dry heaving for a few minutes!! I will NEVER have him off lead outside again . . that was a miracle he did not get run over . . thank God the puppy angles were watching over him!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't stop laughing at the thought of Gisgo running riot on the beach. I only laugh as I have imagined over a million times us taking our dog to the beach for fun filled walks, playing ball, running in the waves, racing on the sand...in my imagination it is of course all so perfect, and never once have I imagined the chaos it is really likely to be...Thank you because you have bumped me back down to earth!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> I can't stop laughing at the thought of Gisgo running riot on the beach. I only laugh as I have imagined over a million times us taking our dog to the beach for fun filled walks, playing ball, running in the waves, racing on the sand...in my imagination it is of course all so perfect, and never once have I imagined the chaos it is really likely to be...Thank you because you have bumped me back down to earth!


You never know.......you might get lucky and your puppy will be one of the perfect ones.....but perhaps it is better to be realistic and be prepared.

I will keep you all posted as I know it helps new owners to read these stories and hopefully get to a happy ending (I know I read lots, and still do). 

And yes, I am heartened by everyone saying it will get better....but then it could hardly get any worse!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I have been lulled into a false sense of security thinking Molly won't ever want to leave my side .. This tale has been a gentle reminder to me that this may well change as she gets older ... she has still to hit the adolescence stage


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Susan try the hide and seek game whenever you go for a walk this is amazing and really really helps them to realise they need to keep you in sight.

Im often found hiding behind a big tree while out and about its so funny when Buddy realises and runs back like a mad thing he then sticks to me like glue for a few minutes till he's off again but he always keeps checking making sure he can see me.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

When exactly does this get better? Bailey is 16 months and still does this!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Think all dogs are different, though i spoke to a lady who has a cocker spaniel who seems to have a similar personality to Buddy ,she said she started to notice a difference when he turned two before then he was really difficult to recall.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

This is the other side of the tale of dogs being on the receiving end of unwanted attention from other dogs seemingly out of control! It is a difficult one as you need to be able to let your dog off to get exercise but you don't want to injure another dog or person. I'm sure your dog is just excited but some dogs will scream and run from such advances (Hattie for one!) and over excited dogs can knock people over, an elderly gent living near my parents was knocked over by an over excited puppy and subsequently died. I would use your washing line and try and walk with another obedient dog so you can let them off together and hopefully they will come back together. Daunting though it is it will be better to persevere in a safe enviroment rather than never being able to let your dog off. Check your third party insurance!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely tale Susan. Don't worry, cockapoos are very sociable dogs and my trainer always warned me that the biggest problem I'd have would be recall when they're being sociable.

It would be shame if you lost your confidence and just kept him on a lead for walks, when seeing them off lead is such a pleasure. Beaches are such fun places for dogs to play on. Maybe pick a slightly quieter piece of beach if you can.

Hide & Seek is a must and don't forget lots of praise when he finds you. How is Gisgo for ball games? I used to always walk with a ball and flinger and if I saw something ahead that I thought would cause a problem, I'd call Millie and send her off in the opposite direction chasing the ball. 

This might just be me and my dog, but I find Millie responds better No! and This Way,(while changing direction) rather than a directed recall. At other times, I'm afraid its just a chase of going and collecting your dog - we've all done it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Special treats sorted Dexter out when he went through this phase. Cubes of freshly fried liver treats in my pockets meant he always came back to me when I called. Trouble is every other dog did too!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading this ... Only because I realized I am not the only one with a puppy who chooses when she is deaf or not  I could be waving a steak at her and she will still go for the dog - been the same since we got her - she is now 7 months nearly. She is amazing in the garden at recall and when it is just us but any four legged friends - she is ok  maybe I should get the washing line out aswell  will keep reading these posts so I can get some advice my self  xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think my tale fits in perfectly here,would like to say its my naughty puppy but Wilf is nearly 5 , but would also like to have posted it under what's the cleverest thing your dog has done but really like Sue (Pollypigglet) posted on a recent thread your dogs can be unpredictable and you just never know what to expect. Just soooooo glad my story didnt have a bad outcome.
As I posted earlier we went to Sand Bay at the beginning of the week to spend time with friends and visited Weston Super Mare. Dogs weren't allowed on the newly rebuilt pier ( yeh course) so my friend and I and three Cockapoo s went on the dog friendly beach while my teenage kids went on the pier and told to ring us when they had done. So we walked up and down the beach dogs staying nearby and coming back when called until we got back to the pi er but still a good 50 m down the beach. Wilf set off up the beach, I didn't think anything and called him but me calling him almost made him run faster, Mable thought she'd follow she started to come back but when she realised he was on a mission she was hell bent on following. At this point I suddenly realise I'm going to have to follow,the dogs are going up the ramp off the beach,busy day, do they go left or right on the prom, out onto main road, do they get run over by the children's train driving along the prom, do they even go in the same direction as each other. As I get to the ramp a woman says they've gone on the pier, directly at the top of the ramp, when I got to the entrance to the pier and called Mable appears closely followed by Wilf, sniffing as he goes. PHEW ....... Could have been a very different tale, with many different endings most of which not happy, I think he was going looking for the kids he was on a mission, my not very active dog, was off followed by his sis who I don't think had a clue what was going on. These are the dogs that follow me to the loo and move if I move. So if you spotted the shinanagins earlier in the week that was me and my dogs who wanted to be allowed on the pier.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank goodness you had a happy ending! 

We were on the beach again yesterday - gisgo was no better. This time he ran straight into the sea chasing the gulls then back on land and over to a picnicking family. Eeeeek!!! Once I caught up with him there, failed to catch him, he ran off the other way to three dogs on leads. He was so busy sniffing them that I managed to catch him & get him back on his lead. I will keep trying - seems so sad if I can't ever let him off his lead!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I think my tale fits in perfectly here,would like to say its my naughty puppy but Wilf is nearly 5 , but would also like to have posted it under what's the cleverest thing your dog has done but really like Sue (Pollypigglet) posted on a recent thread your dogs can be unpredictable and you just never know what to expect. Just soooooo glad my story didnt have a bad outcome.
> As I posted earlier we went to Sand Bay at the beginning of the week to spend time with friends and visited Weston Super Mare. Dogs weren't allowed on the newly rebuilt pier ( yeh course) so my friend and I and three Cockapoo s went on the dog friendly beach while my teenage kids went on the pier and told to ring us when they had done. So we walked up and down the beach dogs staying nearby and coming back when called until we got back to the pi er but still a good 50 m down the beach. Wilf set off up the beach, I didn't think anything and called him but me calling him almost made him run faster, Mable thought she'd follow she started to come back but when she realised he was on a mission she was hell bent on following. At this point I suddenly realise I'm going to have to follow,the dogs are going up the ramp off the beach,busy day, do they go left or right on the prom, out onto main road, do they get run over by the children's train driving along the prom, do they even go in the same direction as each other. As I get to the ramp a woman says they've gone on the pier, directly at the top of the ramp, when I got to the entrance to the pier and called Mable appears closely followed by Wilf, sniffing as he goes. PHEW ....... Could have been a very different tale, with many different endings most of which not happy, I think he was going looking for the kids he was on a mission, my not very active dog, was off followed by his sis who I don't think had a clue what was going on. These are the dogs that follow me to the loo and move if I move. So if you spotted the shinanagins earlier in the week that was me and my dogs who wanted to be allowed on the pier.


Karen, I had to laugh when I pictured the scene of Mable pelting after Wilf! :laugh:Glad it worked out ok in the end. I think we all have scary moments...keeps us on our toes


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can you imagine


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cara, Izzy just wouldn't show you up would she ?


----------

